# setting up again



## Westone (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm setting up the darkroom once again. I will be doing mostly B&W to begin with, just to get my feet wet; but then I will want to get back into color. My question is this: I was using the Beseler 2 step, I think it was called. Motor base and drums of different sizes for different paper. Are those chemicals still around? What are they called? Who sells them? Sure will be glad to get some help. Thanks to all.

Chuck


----------

